# River Fishing for Saugeye at places besides a spill way



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Curious to see if any one targets Saugeyes in areas besides spill ways in rivers? and if so what kind of structure are they looking for , and what techniques do they use?


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

find lazy current...... and a slow presentation in the winter and speed it up as it gets warmer.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Saugeye will move up and down rivers anywhere you just have to search for them like any other type fish good luck, minnows jigs rapalas


----------

